# Every Uber Driver , please reminder your passenger tip before they left



## HDET (Sep 25, 2017)

Dear Uber Drivers, 

I really can't understand why we have to tip restaurants, taxis, but no one tip Uber Drivers.

In my country( Canada) , tip service person is one part of Labor Law.

I'm so pissed off, today ,I got 1 star and not professional comments just because I remindered tip before the girl left my car.

All those people feel so normal not tip their Uber drivers. 
" Oh, I never tip Uber ."
"Oh, Uber need tip ? I don't know that ~"
"OK , I will tip you on the app --- (Proved it was a lie)"

Please kindly notice we have to get together , tell them they need to tip because of LAW!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

HDET said:


> Dear Uber Drivers,
> 
> I really can't understand why we have to tip restaurants, taxis, but no one tip Uber Drivers.
> 
> ...


Tipping wouldnt make this job any better. If uber pax tipped then uber would lower the wage. Just start crashing with pax in car and collect bounty after they sue the shit out of uber


----------



## HDET (Sep 25, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Tipping wouldnt make this job any better. If uber pax tipped then uber would lower the wage. Just start crashing with pax in car and collect bounty after they sue the shit out of uber


Tipping wouldnt make this job better, but it would make our lives better. U can't be uber driver , because you have no idea how much important tip is for hard working drivers !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Someone else suggested telling pax thanks and they will give them 5 stars which may create a planted seed for the pax to rate you which unveils the tipping screen

Maybe it's just me but i consider asking for a tip rude


----------



## HDET (Sep 25, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Someone else suggested telling pax thanks and they will give them 5 stars which may create a planted seed for the pax to rate you which unveils the tipping screen
> 
> Maybe it's just me but i consider asking for a tip rude


How does it work on your account ? How much tip rate ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have only tipped through the app once but only to verify if uber was stealing tips or not and cannot remember, i usually tip cash. Pretty sure it is 1, 2, 3, 5 since this seems to be the majority of my tips through app.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HDET said:


> Dear Uber Drivers,
> 
> I really can't understand why we have to tip restaurants, taxis, but no one tip Uber Drivers.
> 
> ...


Uber caused that
WHILE LOWERING OUR RATES !

Slime ball company !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Also wanted to add i used to work in NY and upstate NY and also down here in south florida in the service industry, and Quebec Canadians is an automatic no tip situation, and basically assumed no tip as soon as you find out where they are from.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

How does that work in Canada? There is some law that states you have to tip as part of the labor law?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

HDET said:


> Tipping wouldnt make this job better, but it would make our lives better. U can't be uber driver , because you have no idea how much important tip is for hard working drivers !


I am pretty sure you didnt understand my logic or innuendo


----------



## TreKronor (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't care if it's my Uber driver or the guy delivering my sofa. If they "remind" me to tip, I always forget to.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

HDET said:


> Dear Uber Drivers,
> 
> I really can't understand why we have to tip restaurants, taxis, but no one tip Uber Drivers.
> 
> ...


Asking or reminding that tipping is available can cause problems. If a server at a restaurant reminded me to tip, I would be pissed. I don't ask, but still get about 30 percent on a normal night.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Someone else suggested telling pax thanks and they will give them 5 stars which may create a planted seed for the pax to rate you which unveils the tipping screen
> 
> Maybe it's just me but i consider asking for a tip rude


That's what I do and it has helped immensely with ratings and tips.


----------

